# Mapmaking Discussion & Philosophy (WIP/Critique) > Virtual Tabletop/Battlemap Mapping >  E1 - e3

## Blakey

Hello all you seasoned cartographers!

I'm looking for VTT-friendly (MapTool specifically) versions of the maps for the Wizards modules E1-E3.   As you might know as a DDi subscriber I am able to download the maps that Wizards kindly provide.  However these are full of DM only info like monster starting locations and secret doors.   These are great reference resources but no good for use in a VTT.

Has anyone out there either hacked the wizards maps to remove the DM-only stuff, or redrawn the maps themselves?   If you have, would you be willing to share?

I'm a DDi subscriber so have access to the maps online and own all three modules in paperback as well and this is all for personal use, so I'm sure it's 100% legal.

Thanks for your time,
Blakey

Link to the MapTools thread discussing what I want them for.

----------


## NeonKnight

I will Start the E1-E3 maps, once I have the Drow maps finished.

----------


## Blakey

Fantastic.  Without being too pushy, any ideas when this will be?   I'm just trying to figure out when I'll need them by in order to get them into MapTool and available for my game...

Cheers
Blakey

----------


## NeonKnight

Not for a 3-4 weeks. That's just for E1.

----------


## Blakey

Awesome!  That works for me.  

Would you be so kind as to post into this thread when they're done - assuming you don't mind sharing them with me and others?

Thanks
Blakey

----------


## Blakey

NeonKnight,

Any update on these maps?  Are you still looking to do them?

Cheers
Blakey

----------


## tilt

I don't know about the E1-3 modules, but I downloaded a map for a Dungeon Magazine scenario on wizards homepage - and in that pdf there were 2 versions of every map, on with GM stuff and one without. What was dissapointing however was the quality of the maps. They had been quickly stiched together from elements from their tilesets and you had to resize them a lot to get a proper 1 inch battlemap from them  :Frown:

----------


## Wonko the Sane

I've done the first encounter map for E1, but I do not use MapTool so I'm not sure of the necessary specs for using a map in that program. I think I read somewhere that 100 pixels/inch is the preferred resolution, but that made the map ~13 MB (although it looks much better than the attached map).
Here's a 50 pixels/inch version. Let me know if it will work; if you'd rather have the 100 pixel/inch version, I can split it into 2 maps or just post it on a filesharing site.

----------


## Steel General

I believe the preferred resolution for Map Tools is 100ppi - but don't quote me on that.

----------


## Gidde

After spending a few days completely immersed in MapTool to get ready to use it for the first time, I can confirm that 100px is preferred (although 50px will also work).

----------


## Wonko the Sane

One more question: grid or no grid?

----------


## Gidde

MapTool has its own grid, so I'd advise leaving it off.

----------


## Wonko the Sane

Ok...here's the 100 px version, in 2 halves. Let me know if these are a pain to use, and I can upload the whole map to a filesharing site.

----------


## Wonko the Sane

Next encounter.

Are things like the little triangles for difficult terrain needed in MapTool, or should I get rid of those too?

----------


## Gidde

They can be added via MapTool markers, but speaking as a GM I'd almost prefer you keep them, so that I do less work. You may want to offer a version with and a version without, since I can certainly imagine other GMs wanting to place them themselves (so that they can be hidden if necessary).

----------


## Blakey

Great work Wonko!  Thanks heaps.   Yes, 100px maps are best but to be honest I'm more than happy with 50px versions where needed.    Gridless is definitely best, otherwise I have to match the MT grid to the one on your map - which is easy enough if they are exactly 50px maps but still another step I have to take.  Again, I defintely think the difficult terrain markers are best on your map - as Giddle said it's one less step I have to take.

Cheers
Blakey

----------


## Matrix Sorcica

> MapTool has its own grid, so I'd advise leaving it off.


I'd sure love to have them _with_ grid. Please?

----------


## Wonko the Sane

...and the next one; in 2 halves again, with and without a grid.

----------


## Wonko the Sane

Adding the grid to the previous maps pushed the size over 7 MB...I'm not sure why, since it's the same number of pixels.
Looks like I'm going to have to find a place to host the full files, since I personally think splitting them into halves is just making more work.

----------


## Jaxilon

Try saving it as .Jpg instead of .png as that made a huge difference for me.

----------


## Wonko the Sane

Do  jpegs work with VTTs such as MapTool? I was under the impression that PNGs were the preferred format.

----------


## Gamerprinter

Of course JPGs work in MapTools. PNG is preferred for the extra detail if you zoom in, but JPGs work just fine. Save at 100 or 200 ppi with medium compression and they will work without being too large of files to pass over the internet to your other users - if that's an issue. PNG is especially preferred for map objects placed in map, that's all.

GP

----------


## Wonko the Sane

Well that makes a big difference. Thanks!
Here's the ones I've done thus far, in .jpg format.

----------


## Wonko the Sane

Doh! Only 5 files per post  :Razz: 
Here's the last 2.

----------


## Wonko the Sane

And another.

----------


## Wonko the Sane

Next encounter area.

----------


## Aegeri

Excellent work man! Do keep it up  :Very Happy:

----------


## Wonko the Sane

Last of the "Z" encounters.

----------


## Wonko the Sane

First "C" encounter.

----------


## Wonko the Sane

I guess there's just the one "C" encounter. On to the "D"s...

----------


## Wonko the Sane

Thanks for the encouragement!

These are the same maps as in the last post, but they're in a slightly different style I'm trying out. I like it, but I'm biased  :Razz: . Opinions?

----------


## Wonko the Sane

Encounter D3:

----------


## Wonko the Sane

...next encounter.

----------


## Blakey

Amazing work Wonko!    Thanks heaps for this - you have just made me (and I'm sure a lot of people) very happy!

Personally I find single maps much much better - otherwise I have to cobble them back together myself.  And yes JPG format is great for MapTool.

Cheers!

----------


## Wonko the Sane

Glad you like the maps so far.
I've been monkeying around with lighting, and I can achieve some cool effects with it. However, (due to limitations within CC3), to properly render a jpeg of the map, it has to be at 50 px/inch rather than 100 px. I've attached an example of the last map with lighting, at 50 px resolution so that you can make a comparison.
What would the VTT users here prefer? I print mine out, so it doesn't really matter to me.

----------


## Blakey

Personally, for use in MT I prefer it without lighting as I can add light sources into the VT itself.  Both look cracking however!

----------


## Wonko the Sane

Forays into dungeon lighting aside, here's the next encounter area:

----------


## Wonko the Sane

Last of the "D" encounters.

----------


## Wonko the Sane

After a break from mapping, I've finished the next area, The Reliquary of Timesus.

Due to the large file sizes, I've posted them over at Deviant Art; you can view my gallery here:

http://gerrudrasmussen.deviantart.com/gallery/

----------


## Blakey

Great work again Wonko.  Please can you keep posting on this thread when you make other maps?  I'm snagging every one for my campaign - you are doing me and loads of people a great service - so thanks!!!

Blakey

----------


## Wonko the Sane

You're welcome  :Smile: 
I think I'm starting to get the hang of this, although I'm apparently a little rusty; I forgot to resize the previous maps to 100 dpi (which is why they were too big to post), so here they are, along with the last map for E1.
Whew!
Perhaps a short hiatus is in order - my basement needs cleaning in the worst way...then on to E2.

I'm not sure why the one thumbnail won't show up...the map seems to download fine though.

----------


## RobA

> You're welcome 
> I think I'm starting to get the hang of this, although I'm apparently a little rusty; I forgot to resize the previous maps to 100 dpi (which is why they were too big to post), so here they are, along with the last map for E1.
> Whew!
> Perhaps a short hiatus is in order - my basement needs cleaning in the worst way...then on to E2.
> 
> I'm not sure why the one thumbnail won't show up...the map seems to download fine though.


There are occasional server burps that break thumbnail generation.  I'm fixing them when I see them until we get the server load balanced better.

-Rob A>

----------


## Wonko the Sane

Thanks, Rob.

Here's the first map for E2:

----------


## Wonko the Sane

Second encounter map for E2:

----------


## Aegeri

> After a break from mapping, I've finished the next area, The Reliquary of Timesus.
> 
> Due to the large file sizes, I've posted them over at Deviant Art; you can view my gallery here:
> 
> http://gerrudrasmussen.deviantart.com/gallery/


_Fantastic_ work here.

----------


## Wonko the Sane

Thanks...the maps do look a lot better at 300 dpi.
Here comes another one...

----------


## Wonko the Sane

Last one for today, I think.

----------


## Aegeri

You are a mapping machine Wonko and you're doing excellent work.

May I suggest when you are done you post your set of maps in the finished maps part of this forum? They are good quality and would deserve their own thread in there. It's often one of the first places users on this forum look.

----------


## Wonko the Sane

Hehe thanks.
When they're done, I'll probably post a link to a .zip file with all of them.
Oh, and here's the next one.

----------


## Wonko the Sane

The rest of the "E" encounters take place in a larger dungeon. The maps are too big to post here, so here's a link to my Deviantart gallery:

http://gerrudrasmussen.deviantart.com/

----------


## Blakey

You da man (as they say in France).

----------


## Wonko the Sane

First of the "W" encounter areas.
This will be the only one I'm posting today, since I'm off to see Iron Maiden/Dream Theater with my daughter tonight. My neck may not survive  :Razz:

----------


## Wonko the Sane

I guess I did have time for one more.

----------


## Wonko the Sane

Here's the next encounter area. The bone bridge was a royal P.I.T.A., but I think it turned out ok.

----------


## Wonko the Sane

This one took a lot longer than it should have. Unfortunately, the details of the mouth in the north wall don't show up at 100 dpi.

----------


## Wonko the Sane

Nice quick map this time.

----------


## TheSilentOne

Sweeeet. But what is that ugly thing in the middle of these last two maps? is that the skull of some weird animal, or a weird live animal taking a walk?

----------


## Wonko the Sane

It's a dragon skull embedded in the floor.

----------


## Wonko the Sane

Another pink map.

----------


## Wonko the Sane

Fifth (and last) one for today.

----------


## Wonko the Sane

My latest is another big map (The Outer Palace)...it can be downloaded from here:

http://gerrudrasmussen.deviantart.com/gallery/

----------


## Blakey

Great work chap!!!!!

I don't suppose (once you've finished E1-E3) you have any intention of turning your considerable energies and talent to Scales of War?    :Smile:

----------


## Wonko the Sane

Funny you should mention that...that's the series I'm currently running. My group has been on hiatus for awhile, and we're looking to start up again next weekend.

So in a word, yes.

----------


## Wonko the Sane

Second to last one for E2.

----------


## Wonko the Sane

And this one wraps up E2. The floor (a sea of ghouls) looks pretty lame, but I wasn't about to individually place thousands of ghoul symbols. I'm pretty sure that would have invalidated the "Sane" part of my name.

----------


## Wonko the Sane

First map for E3.

----------


## Gidde

Wonko, you are a mapping fool! Just wanted to let you know that whereas it's tough to comment after each one, these are all very cool. Not to mention the sheer amount of work you're putting in. Have some rep!

----------


## Midgardsormr

Dang; you're a machine! Thanks for doing this, it's an enormous help!

I know it's six pages late, but the reason the grid increases the PNG file size so much is because PNG compresses by replacing large areas of solid color with a single reference. Breaking up those areas with the grid means that the compressor has lots more references to make, which naturally increases the file size. PNG's primary benefit in mapping is that it permits transparency, which jpeg does not, and it's lossless, so you can save and resave without losing quality. 

Jpeg usually compresses smaller, bit you'll probably notice a bit of noise in those large colored areas if you shrink it too much, and it's only suitable as an end product, as a jpeg will lose quality every time it is edited and resaved.

Anyway, the rate at which you're turning these out is astonishing. Rep from me, too!

----------


## Wonko the Sane

Thanks for the kind comments. My output rate is about to take a nosedive, since it's back to work tomorrow.

At any rate, the Red Hold is done. The full map (~12 MB), as usual is available here: http://gerrudrasmussen.deviantart.com/gallery/

My next few posts will be this map, split into encounter-sized areas.

Enjoy!

----------


## Wonko the Sane

Next 2 encounter areas. The thumbnails seem to be hit-or-miss, but the maps download fine.

----------


## Wonko the Sane

Next 2 areas.

----------


## Wonko the Sane

Last one for the first level.

----------


## ravells

It's crazy man!!!

I love it!

----------


## Jaxilon

You seriously pound these things out...it's like a constant flow - crazy is right, hehe.

----------


## Wonko the Sane

What can I say? I guess I hit my stride after the first 30 or so maps hehe. I'm definitely learning a new trick or two with every map. This has been (and will continue to be) a great learning experience for me.
Thanks for the compliments (if "crazy" can be taken as a compliment)...it keeps me motivated.

I'm just waiting for level 2 of the Red Hold to finish rendering, and that'll be posted right away too.

----------


## Wonko the Sane

Darn...the maps are just a shade too big to post here.

They're with the rest of the big maps, here:
http://gerrudrasmussen.deviantart.com/

----------


## Aegeri

Your map of the elemental airship in E3 I must say is very good.

I actually prefer it to the official map.

----------


## Blakey

Awesomely awesome.

----------


## Wonko the Sane

Thanks, but real credit must go the original cartographer - Jason Engle. I'm just copying his stuff into a VTT-friendly format.

Speaking of which, here's the first two "F" encounter maps. (Including the obligatory busted thumbnail  :Razz:  )

----------


## Wonko the Sane

Next two encounter areas.

----------


## Wonko the Sane

This is a repost of the map for F2, above. I like the look of the symbols I used for the crystals in this edit better.

----------


## Wonko the Sane

Here's two more.

----------


## Wonko the Sane

Last of the "F" encounters...the "H" maps should be done tonight.

----------


## Wonko the Sane

Here's the first 2 "H" maps.

----------


## Wonko the Sane

And the last of the "H" maps.

----------


## Wonko the Sane

This is it, the end of the "E" series.
Thanks to everyone for the comments and advice along the way.

----------


## Wonko the Sane

I've been asked to put up the whole set in one big download, so here's the links:

E1 - E3, with Grid: http://www.mediafire.com/?uqty3yy5dzo
E1 - E3, without Grid: http://www.mediafire.com/?emdn24kmdny

----------


## Blakey

Monumental job Wonko.

One (further) request:  when you start to put up Scales of War maps, could you please post in this thread a link to the new thread?  It just means I can be lazy and don't need to keep checking the whole forum for new posts...

Cheers!!

----------


## Wonko the Sane

Here's your link.

----------


## caseykenobi

I know this thread as been inactive for some time. Just wanted to say these are some great maps and I'm excited to use them when I run our E1 adventure!

----------


## mr.deadpool

Really great work. worth necroing an old thread over!

----------

